# Other > Research requests >  Research Request DML

## DML

Dear Jaquaia,

I have received email confirmation from Suzi to post an advert for my research into depressed men's experience of group cognitive behavioural therapy.  If you need any further information or need me to shorten the advert, please let me know.  Would it be possible to post the following:

*Research Study – What is it like for men to attend group cognitive behavioural therapy?



I am currently researching males' experience of group cognitive behavioural therapy with London Metropolitan University and would like to hear from you if:


-You are attending or have recently attended group cognitive behavioural therapy for depression
-Are 30 – 40 years old
-Achieve a mild to moderate depression score. 

What would participating involve?

Answering questions in either a face-to-face or remote interview (by phone or using Zoom software)  about your experiences of group therapy.
It is estimated to last 45-60 minutes.


Everyone involved in this study will keep your data safe and secure. We will also follow all privacy rules. We will make sure no-one can work out who you are from the reports we write.

A Participant Information Sheet will tell you more about this.

If you are interested in participating or if you have any questions, please contact me at dml0052@my.londonmet.ac.uk.

What are the benefits of participating?

-Please note that eligible participants will be reimbursed for their time at the end of the interview with a £20 Amazon voucher.

-You will have an opportunity to reflect on your experience of group therapy.

-You will be contributing to our understanding of what this type of therapy is like for men.*

Thank you

----------


## Suzi

This has been agreed by me. I hope that you get some response.

----------

